

Ask HN: Does Google give a third_party access to a user's history? - sumitkumar

Does Google give a third_party access to an user's history after taking the said user's permission.<p>For example, does Greplin get an access to my Google account's web history if I register for their service.
======
adambyrtek
You can find the privacy policy at
<http://www.google.com/intl/en/privacy/privacy-policy.html>

